# Downriver Archery Ranges????



## speedway2899 (Feb 20, 2012)

I am wondering where is a close and decent place to practice with a compound and a crossbow near the downriver area.


Thank You


----------



## BIGCHRIS (Nov 15, 2009)

Lincoln bowmen off of telegraph in romulus, but you may have to be a member. I think gander may have an archery range set up now, not sure.


----------



## speedway2899 (Feb 20, 2012)

Thank You sir!!


----------



## monczunski (Feb 28, 2006)

Gander mtn in taylor has a little 20 yard lane to shoot down. But your best bet it buying a target and going down to pt. moulie or something. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BIGCHRIS (Nov 15, 2009)

No problem


----------



## BriceJ MI (Nov 23, 2009)

Lincoln bowmen is on king rd if going south on tele go right at the light which is west and there's a sign there


----------



## buckpole (Nov 20, 2005)

I believe lincoln Bowmen is private but is open to the public for the monthly 3d shoots.


----------



## bowenfish (Dec 29, 2010)

I drive the 45 minutes from downriver to Adam's archery to shoot. Indoor range and outdoor 3D range. I swear if I had the money I would open one up around here because we have no good place to shoot. 

I have shot at Gander when I don't feel like the drive or don't have the time, but only being able to shoot at 20 yards kinda stinks, but it is better then nothing.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

There is a place in rouge park off of joy road. It's outdoors, free, has a tower, and is 60+ yards. You need your own target. Pretty good place to shoot as long as the grass is cut.


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## speedway2899 (Feb 20, 2012)

Looks like Ill have to bring my body armour with me in those parts!!! lol Thanks for the tip


----------



## mr.cj (Oct 6, 2007)

ford archers off king road in wood haven if there still around


----------



## bucksrus (Oct 9, 2006)

mr.cj said:


> ford archers off king road in wood haven if there still around


They are no longer there.

As far as a place to practice, I shoot my bow in a field by my house all the time and have for years. Never had anyone say anything to me. I guess it may depend any city ordinance saying you can't but I live in a very populated city and like I said, never had an issue. Common sense has a lot to do with it (not near a house, looong safe distance behind your target, clear line of sight all the way across, etc.). 

Where I shoot I have all of of this and more....No way a stray could hit anything. Unlike the jackwagon that was practicing in his backyard with only a vinyl fence between my wife walking on the sidewalk and him and his target! She told me about wizz sound and thump (which she knows very well) just behind the fence. He and I had a "talk" about him not thinking clearly a little later!


----------



## hook'em master (Jun 25, 2009)

Lincoln Bowmen is best place around hands down, dont need to be member for 3dshoots,**** shoots,and season warm up shoots. they have a website. Carelton sportsman club, Monroe Rod and Gun club has nice course.

Detroit Archers off of Orchard Lake rd and Drake Rd. has some shoots coming up, they had a big shoot today for Labor Day. They have a website


----------

